# Rim LEDs?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You're going to paint...the rotor? I presume you just mean the hat of the rotor? I'm not sure I'd really bother with that, you can't see much of it.

I'm not sure what a white caliper would tie into, color-wise, on the exterior of the car, but do keep in mind: you are going to have to clean it regularly. Going to get nicely covered in brake dust.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> You're going to paint...the rotor? I presume you just mean the hat of the rotor? I'm not sure I'd really bother with that, you can't see much of it.
> 
> I'm not sure what a white caliper would tie into, color-wise, on the exterior of the car, but do keep in mind: you are going to have to clean it regularly. Going to get nicely covered in brake dust.


I guess painting the rotor would work for a little bit. After all a friction surface needs friction right?  At least until it wears off of gums something up....


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Going to paint the green taped areas pearl, and some how paint the rear chrome bar pearl. All the stone chips are getting a pearl touch up.








That and possibly white walling the tires


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruzing12 said:


> View attachment 291955
> 
> Going to paint the green taped areas pearl, and some how paint the rear chrome bar pearl. All the stone chips are getting a pearl touch up.
> View attachment 291956
> ...


Have you photo shopped that yet?


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Your back left rim is sick how much did that thing run you


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Noiitekk said:


> Your back left rim is sick how much did that thing run you


Ha ha ha. The rear wheels to what I'm assuming is a stock steelie with a matt black brushed on paint job complimented by black safty key lug nuts and a black aluminum valve stem. Bought the car last October.

Lmao.








Drove through a ditch a couple weeks back, so decided I'd make a move towards the alloys I want, with the steelies getting the winter tires on them next winter time.


----------

